# I'm Blue



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow those are beautiful shots! Thats a cool looking dragonfly.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice photos. Those eyes have some neat detail.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome shots! I love the blue


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

hehe, I thinks it's safe to say you have the Macro Photography thing down. Very nice shots, and I am jealous that my camera can't even come close to those.

Nice work.


----------

